# First Coop and Run



## stuckinvtown (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi all, 

See how the run extends from one side, underneath the coop, and then to the other side? The whole thing is 11'x4'. The man wants to build solid walls on either side of the run to make the whole thing appear more like a playhouse. I am worried the hens (we hope to have 4) will not feel like they are actually outside if they have solid walls on 3 sides of their run. Any thoughts? We do intend to let them free range a bit, but only when I am home to monitor the interactions between the dog, kids, etc. Here is a photo of the coop we are building as well as where we intend to put it against the house.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I wouldn't want the sides all boarded up either. I have the north side for now on ours but that's for the winter time only. I'd be more inclined to have the coop portion more boarded up for set so it can be closed up tight (not with screen) at night for safety sake. Okay for during the day and nice for air flow on those nice days.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

The coop picture posted looks rather open ... I know some come with a canvas roll, which will work in the southern states. 

But is he asking about the solid walls because the coop is so open. (Or am I'm missing something?)


----------



## stuckinvtown (Apr 9, 2013)

7chicks said:


> I wouldn't want the sides all boarded up either. I have the north side for now on ours but that's for the winter time only. I'd be more inclined to have the coop portion more boarded up for set so it can be closed up tight (not with screen) at night for safety sake. Okay for during the day and nice for air flow on those nice days.


You bring up a good point. I DO intend on making the doors to the main coop solid (not just screen as pictured). I definitely want security for my future girls.


----------



## stuckinvtown (Apr 9, 2013)

Sundancers said:


> The coop picture posted looks rather open ... I know some come with a canvas roll, which will work in the southern states.
> 
> But is he asking about the solid walls because the coop is so open. (Or am I'm missing something?)


He really is asking about solid walls because he thinks it would be more attractive, and he thinks too that sound might be more muffled from the neighbors. I am more concerned with the happiness of the hens. If I make solid doors on the coop, and then also make the walls to the run solid too, will they feel like they are never really getting outside? I do live in Los Angeles county, so cold temps are not a concern here as much as hot temps in the summer.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would board up the back that will be against the house, otherwise your house will be very dirty and you wont be able to get to it to clean it off. I would leave the sides and front open. I would however do something about the "coop" area. Chickens need ventilation but not drafts. Those doors will cause an issue. I would skip the wire on the doors and leave them solid. Maybe put a small cut out in the peek on the front to provide ventilation. I would also have a door installed where the ladder leads into the coop. The wire covering the coop will not keep predators out so the coop area needs to be able to be closed at night.


----------



## stuckinvtown (Apr 9, 2013)

Apyl said:


> I would board up the back that will be against the house, otherwise your house will be very dirty and you wont be able to get to it to clean it off. I would leave the sides and front open. I would however do something about the "coop" area. Chickens need ventilation but not drafts. Those doors will cause an issue. I would skip the wire on the doors and leave them solid. Maybe put a small cut out in the peek on the front to provide ventilation. I would also have a door installed where the ladder leads into the coop. The wire covering the coop will not keep predators out so the coop area needs to be able to be closed at night.


Thank you for this advice. This is really helpful, and you are saving me time. I appreciate it.


----------

